# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Νέο περίεργο πρόβλημα τις πρωινές ώρες με VDSL200

## glamour_services

Και εκεί που είχα να το λέω για τη γραμμή μου, που όλα ήταν τέλεια και η γραμμή πεντακάθαρη, ο συγχρονισμός άψογος κλπ κλπ
Να σου που από τη Δευτέρα του Πάσχα το πρωί ξεκίνησαν κάποια προβλήματα που σήμερα κορυφώθηκαν!

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, τη Δευτέρα του Πάσχα παρατηρώ ξαφνική αποσύνδεση μετά από 22 μέρες συνεχούς σύνδεσης και μηδενικών errors στο Fritzbox 7530AX που έχω για τη vodafone vdsl200. Μπαίνω στα στατιστικά, βλέπω επανασύνδεση, αλλά το attainable εκεί που ήταν καρφωμένο γύρω στα 250-260mbps να έχει πέσει στα 225 και να ανεβοκατεβαίνει. Παράλληλα κάποια χιλιάδες uncorrected DTU. Κάποια στιγμή σταθεροποιείται γύρω στα 232, μένει εκεί και τα errors σταματάνε.
Την επόμενη μέρα το ίδιο, μία αποσύνδεση, πάλι το attainable να παίζει, errors, απλά το έκανε περισσότερη ώρα.

Τετάρτη όμως πρωί το πρόβλημα χειροτέρεψε. Για δύο ώρες συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις, το attainable να παίζει από 100 - 230, τα errors στο θεό. Σήμερα επίσης έκανε πάνω από 20 αποσυνδέσεις.

Το περίεργο όμως είναι το εξής: *Όλα αυτά γίνονται το πολύ μέχρι τις 1:30 με 2 το μεσημέρι!!!*  :Thinking: 
Μετά από εκεί η γραμμή σταθεροποιείται, τα errors μηδενίζονται, και το attainable μένει γύρω στα 235. Η απόσταση που δίνει το fritzbox αυξήθηκε σταθερά από 185 στα 215 μέτρα. Μόνο αργά το βράδυ αυξάνεται το attainable γύρω στα 245 αλλά δεν επέστρεψε επ' ουδενί στα 260 που είχα.
Με τα νέα αυτά στατιστικά, νομίζω ότι κάποιος σκαλίζει τις γραμμές στο δίκτυο. Να είναι από την καμπίνα, ίσως να πρόσθεσαν κάποιον συνδρομητή? Να είναι από τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ που έρχονται από το καφάο ως τα σπίτια, πχ κάποιον να σύνδεσαν και έκαναν βραχυκύκλωμα στη διανομή?
Παίρνω σήμερα τη Vodafone να το αναφέρω, φυσικά μου είπαν να κάνω reset το H300 (πού να' ξεραν), φυσικά τους είπα ότι θα το κάνω (και καλά) και θα τους ξαναπάρω. Όπως περίμενα, μου είπαν ότι δεν πείραξαν κάτι οι ίδιοι, οπότε μάλλον κάνει κάτι η Wind (από καμπίνα Wind παίρνω) ή ο ΟΤΕ. Αν συνεχιστεί το θέμα, θα τους ξαναπάρω να ελέγξουν.

Για μένα πάντως από τη στιγμή που τα προβλήματα σταματάνε στις 2 η ώρα, μάλλον έχουμε ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση κάπου στο δίκτυο, κάποιος κάτι σκαλίζει και επηρεάζονται και οι άλλες γραμμές.


Εδώ είναι τα στατιστικά μου, τώρα που η γραμμή σταθεροποιήθηκε πάλι εδώ και ένα τέταρτο!



Βλέπετε ότι αυτή τη στιγμή και μετά την τελευταία αποσύνδεση τα errors έχουν μηδενιστεί (αύριο αν συνεχιστεί το πρόβλημα θα βγάλω την ώρα που τα κάνει), όμως βλέπετε επίσης ότι έχει πέσει το attainable, και έχουν αμελητέα αυξηθεί κατά 1db snr και attenuation (για αυτό δίνει και μεγαλύτερη απόσταση).

Για πείτε καμιά ιδέα βρε παιδιά, τι πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Το σίγουρο είναι ότι με μάτιασαν, τώρα τι άλλο μπορεί να γίνεται?  :Evil:

----------


## Kostinos

Έπαθες το παρακάτω!!!
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B7%CF%84%CE%B1

----------


## zackkast

πολύ πιθανόν :Laughing:

----------


## glamour_services

Δηλαδή έπαθα αυτό?  :Crying: 

*Spoiler:*

----------


## Kostinos

΄Έχεις κάποιο θέμα αυτή τη στιγμή;;;;

----------


## glamour_services

Παρακολουθώ τη γραμμή εδώ και τρεις μέρες, από την Πέμπτη το πρωί έχουμε σταθεροποιηθεί και τα λάθη μηδενίστηκαν. Ψάχνοντας το θέμα βαθύτερα, έμαθα ότι προκλήθηκε βλάβη την Κυριακή του Πάσχα σε μηχανήματα του ΟΤΕ από τα βαρελότα!!!!  :Laughing: 
Έχει καταγραφεί από τη Vodafone και ελπίζω να μην έχουμε πάλι πρόβλημα!

----------


## Kostinos

Ποια μηχανήματα του πΟΤΕ :Razz:  οι ρεγκλέτες που έχουν τα καφάο  :Laughing:  :Very Happy:  ή τα μηχανήματα τις wind;;;

----------

